# The "Before I Buy It" Diet



## crux19 (Mar 27, 2008)

Appreciate the combined wisdom of these forums and have incorporated what I can so far. Image below (apologies for the need to click) lays out the components I have thought through so far.

Custom steel 27.5 frame begins next month. Builder's bike is a 29er at 22lbs with pedals, sealant and all so I'm in good hands. Looking for advice on the pieces and parts prior to running the details by him.

I'm on the light side of loaded up weight at 155-160 lbs. This will be my one and only (functioning) bike primarily used for all day XC and trail riding in N Georgia (hills, roots, rocks, great singletrack).

I'm not stingy on budget but want to make wise investments in this new build and appreciate your help with any recommendations. Thanks!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd look at a lighter carbon bar like an Easton EC70 and a lighter stem, too. 

The Sram GXP Team BBs suck. I burned one up in less than a month and then I started seeing complaints from others about them. Consider investing in something with ceramic bearings.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Besides being heavy...Thomson also uses those annoying 3mm bolts on their stems.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Have a look at the Race Face Next 35 wide flat bar

Race Face

and Turbine 35mm stem

Race Face


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I appreciate that you prefer steel frames, but it is unusual for a WW build. Very cool to get a custom build tho.

The rotors are pretty heavy, assuming you will use ISO instead of centrelock. You have many options if doing XC at your weight (Ashima, KCNC).

Pedals are heavy, but that's also a personal choice piece. I like my Eggbeaters, and are almost half the weight, but if you like SPD, I get it.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

I would switch to

Stan's Crest Rims
Syntace Bar/Stem/Post
Race Face Next SL cranks
KMC chain
Tune King/Kong hub combo


----------



## crux19 (Mar 27, 2008)

Excellent recommendations. I'm weeding through it all but wanted to start a reply which I will update more tomorrow. One overall question comes to mind - Component costs aside, will it likely cost more to buy these pieces and parts or buy a groupset like I had originally proposed? I'll continue to run through the numbers...

I know going steel frame is not the lightest option but there is a local builder and I admire his craft so want to show support. I was also leaning toward Thomson components since they are local but I can be swayed if superior alternatives exist.

Original bar - Thomson MTB Carbon (205g)
Suggested - Syntace (TBD g)
Suggested - Race Face Flat Wide (240g)
Suggested - Easton EC70 (166g)
Note: Any downside to the Race Face being aluminum? More comfort afforded by carbon? The Easton EC70 seems the lightest of the options.

Original bottom bracket - Sram GXP Team
Suggested: Something else that doesn't suck with ceramic bearings. Recommended alternatives?

Original stem - Thomson 50mm (175g)
Suggested - Syntace (TBD g)
Suggested - Race Face Turbine (140g)
Note: Race Face appears lighter than Thomson but need to make sure the format fits the selected bar.

Original seatpost - Thomson Masterpiece (192g)
Suggested - Syntace (TBD g)

Original cranks - XX1 X-Sync DM GXP 32T 170mm (TBD g)
Suggested - Race Face Next SL (TBD g)

Original rims - Velocity Blunt SS 26mm (TBD g)
Suggested - Stan's Crest Rims (TBD g)

Original hubs - i9 Torch (TBD g)
Suggested - Tune King/Kong (TBD g)

Original rotors - Shimano XT SM-RT86 6-Bolt Rotor 160mm (TBD g)
Suggested - Ashima (TBD g)
Suggested - KCNC (TBD g)

As for the pedals I appreciate the suggestion of Eggbeaters and may go that route when I need to replace my SPDs as it makes great sense to save some weight assuming I dig them.

Thanks


----------



## campergf23 (Aug 4, 2013)

I would definitely change up the wheels. 26mm rims are getting dated, and you could definitely lose some rotational weight. Maybe Chinese carbon rims? 

Handle bar/stem/seat post could be lighter as already suggested. 

As well as the rotors. For your weight I would try 160mm front and 140mm rear, should still be plenty of stopping power with xtr brakes. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Stem, seatpost, bar. You can look into the New Ultimate, MCFK, and Extralite. On the pricey side...but lightweight.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

I suggested the Syntace cockpit moreso for absolute comfort than weight.

All of their quoted weights are pretty bang on (German precision)
https://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3

*Post*
The P6 post has inherent flex and has enabled me to remain seated pedalling through choppy sections that I was never able to on my KCNC alloy post.
*Weight (30.9x400mm) = 220g* can be cut if you want to shave some weight.

*Bars*
The Syntace vector bars come in so many options that you can completely optimise your cockpit.
I like a low front end and have both the "low 5" and "low 10" bars, they're a flat bar with either 8 or 12 deg sweep which sit 5 or 10mm below the centreline of the stem clamp.
There are also "high5" and "High10" options.
*Weight (700mm) = 201g* (come as 740mm)

*Stems*
Syntace F109 are super light and come in +/-6 or +/-17 degree in a bunch of lengths.
*Weight (60mm) = 96g*
If you want shorter (I see you've specced a 50mm Thompson) then the Syntace megaforce stem
*Weight (50mm) = 122g* - this is an all mountain rated stem
If you want more drop
Syntace Flat Force (I use these and they're boss)
*Weight (44mm) = 111g* (the 44mm is a 50mm equivalent)

*My Sir9 with Syntace*



*My One9RDO with Syntace*



[/URL]


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Race Face Next SL wide flat 35mm x 10mm rise bar is only 180gms for the 760mm wide carbon bar.

Race Face


----------

